# Hey from California!!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I once stepped on a bee (it was taking a nap on my flipflop at lunch) and yeah that IS VERY painful. I've not broken anything either but I have sprained a few things and that was awful...

But welcome! I know the whole No As or Bs = no horses deal. Course my mom used to take them away just because they were "expensive and unnecessary" yeah... sure. 

You'll like the forum  Happy you can at least volunteer.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hey from the midwest! sorry you lost riding privileges this summer..that's really tough. welcome to the forum...and yep stings really hurt


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Sorry you can't ride and got stung, i've been stung by just about everything with a stinger lol so I know that it hurts.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks you guys! Nice to meet you all. 

Oh and my arm is already much better now - and I think something about bee venom is good for your skin, because my face seems much softer than usual! Plus I read that getting stung gives your immune system a boost. I was a little skeptical at first, but it turns out that toothpaste is really good for the itching! 

I'm looking forwards to seeing you all more around the forum![=


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome! My daughter is just a little younger then you and I have used the no riding thing for motivation before. Luck for her she hasn't gotten to the point were I have had to do it. From a mother's point of view, it's hard to find things to motivate kids to put effort into things they don't like but are important (like Math...which by the way I used to teach math and I promise, it is important, lol). Keep at it and try to find a tutor or a teacher who can explain it to you in a way that clicks. Sometimes math can seem so much harder then it is when you have a teacher who doesn't recognize that different students learn different ways. If you ever have a math question feel free to email e or send me a PM. 

I will give you some advice though. If you go up to your mom and speak to her maturely and show her that you really are trying in math (even during the summer), maybe you can work something out so you can start riding again. 

Sorry about the bee sting. I am terrified of insects and it has been a long time since I have been stung by a bee. I like to keep it that way!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2012)

uflrh9y said:


> Welcome! My daughter is just a little younger then you and I have used the no riding thing for motivation before. Luck for her she hasn't gotten to the point were I have had to do it. From a mother's point of view, it's hard to find things to motivate kids to put effort into things they don't like but are important (like Math...which by the way I used to teach math and I promise, it is important, lol). Keep at it and try to find a tutor or a teacher who can explain it to you in a way that clicks. Sometimes math can seem so much harder then it is when you have a teacher who doesn't recognize that different students learn different ways. If you ever have a math question feel free to email e or send me a PM.
> 
> I will give you some advice though. If you go up to your mom and speak to her maturely and show her that you really are trying in math (even during the summer), maybe you can work something out so you can start riding again.
> 
> Sorry about the bee sting. I am terrified of insects and it has been a long time since I have been stung by a bee. I like to keep it that way!


Thank you so much! It's really nice to get some words of encouragement from someone who isn't my mom or dad, haha. I know math is important, but sometimes it's easy to forget that, what with calculators and such.(x My parents are super strict when it comes to promises, and we even made a whole little contract about the whole no horses thing. But they also know how hard I'd been trying to keep my grades up this year, so that's why they agreed to at least allow me to be around horses some of the time, (visiting the stable and volunteering for a hippotherapy place,) and I'm grateful and lucky they even allowed that.

My aunt always found math easy, and she's great at explaining things to me, so she helped me tons with homework. And my uncle is an accountant, so I guess it's fair to say that he's pretty good with numbers, too. And a couple weeks ago I checked out a bunch of Geometry books from the library, just to look through and to see what I could understand, just to get a little head start on 10th grade. The earliest chance I'll get to earn my riding back at this point is after the first quarter, when I get my report card. So I can't wait until then. And the part that's funniest to me, is that after all this, my parent's plan has worked, because now I'm even more motivated to get perfect grades! But I'm not going to let them know that..LOL.

So again, thanks for the kinds words. Oh, and I might just take you up on tha offer for help in math - I hope you like Geometry, hehe!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Well it sounds like your parents know what is best, because it's working like you said. 

I know it may seem like your parents are strict, but I know from experience, that the kids whose parents let them do whatever and get away with everything are not the kind of people anyone aspires to be. Just from your posts I can tell you are a very mature, well spoken young lady, so they must be doing something right. 

If you google 10th grade online math games you'll find some cool sites. The one I have my kids use is Fun Kids Online Math Games but it only goes up to simple algebra. But if you need practice with fractions and other facts, it's a good site. 

Good luck, and just think by the end of the first quarter you are going to be so proud of how well you have done in math and it will make getting to ride again that much more worth it.


----------

